# Am I testing to early.... Confused :(



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

so confused ....... I was placed on 150mg or clomid after 6 months on 100mg. I ovulate every month my scans show that I do. I tested 2day and bfn. I took clomid day 2-6 on 14th OCT I'm on cd 28. I think my ovulation was 24th OCT. Had my scan 3rd nov due to severe ovary pain which is a cyst on right ovary but they said I ovulated as left ovary showed it. I had BMS every other day since my last pill of clomid. My breast r sore and got a tingly feeling. When should I have tested?  getting so down about it all.


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hails,
If you can be guarentee of the actual day of ovulation - not a rough idea but the actual day - you should wait till 17 days after this day and then test.  Many times I have got to day 17 and then AF arrived on day 18 .
Napro will teach you how to pin point the exact day of ovulation but charting - I thought I could chart until I started Napro and its much more complicated than you imagine !


----------

